# Tournament info?



## RedLeg (Mar 15, 2014)

I've never participated in a tournament in my own boat, but am interested in competing in a small boat tourney. What tourneys would you recommend for a 20ft class cc? When will they take place?


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Maybe try a couple smaller ones to get your feet wet- and the FloraBama tourney seems pretty simple and beginner-friendly...


----------



## RedLeg (Mar 15, 2014)

When is it?


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

What kind of fish are you good at catching? Focus on what you're good at. Unless it's snapper, then you're screwed unless your routinely kill 30 pounders.


----------



## NOsaints (Aug 8, 2011)

Hop on some of the local rodeos, depending on what type of fishing your going to do. Flora bama is 2nd weekend in june... cant wait. Any tournament you can fish in our area but the billfish tournaments might get interesting in a 20cc ha!


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

*Fishing Tournaments*



RedLeg said:


> When is it?


http://www.florabamafishingrodeo.com/

http://kysertournament.com/

http://www.adsfr.com/about_rodeo.html

http://pensacolafishingrodeo.com/

....to name a few.....

....and don't forget the *Sam's Stop and Shop* April Pompano Tournament, The "POMP STOMP"- a month long local tourney encompassing all local Alabama and Florida waters!

If you get proficient at catching inshore species like redfish, you can move on to stuff like the IFA Redfish Tour http://www.ifatours.com/

Those are just a FEW off the top of my head.... hope it was helpful!


----------



## RedLeg (Mar 15, 2014)

Thank you Buc!!!


----------



## reelsportsman (Apr 22, 2014)

Check out Emerald Coast Redfish Circuit, great group of guys and will get your feet wet in tournament fishing. 

www.theredfishclub.com


----------

